# Do Albino Leopard geckos have dark preanal pores?



## scorpino (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi
About a week ago I bought two female Tremper Chocolate Albinos. After a couple of days I noticed two bulges on one of them, on close inspection it does not have the dark pores. They are both of breeding weight.
Can anyone help I am a complete novice.


----------



## ImAly (Jul 26, 2008)

Yes they do  You can sex then at around 6months+ so if he/she is breeding weight then you will be able to sex him/her. Female leos can have slight bulges too. The pores should look like this 








(he has very small bulges for a male aha bless him)


----------



## ImAly (Jul 26, 2008)

ImAly said:


> Yes they do  You can sex then at around 6months+ so if he/she is breeding weight then you will be able to sex him/her. Female leos can have slight bulges too. The pores should look like this on a male
> image
> (he has very small bulges for a male aha bless him)


and heres one of my females 








Bad picture as the camera wouldnt focus but as you can kind of see they are much lighter and she had a bulge xD


----------



## scorpino (Apr 27, 2012)

*Do albino leopard geckos*

Thanks for that.


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes even if it's albino a male would still have the dark pores as it's the waxy stuff they secrete that gives them the dark colour rather than it being a part of their pigment. Some females can look a bit more bulgy than others in that area. A couple of ours have had us wondering for a while :lol2:


----------



## scorpino (Apr 27, 2012)

Since this morning I have seen it mate with the other female. Is it likely it hasn't developed enough to see.


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

I've personally never known an adult male that you couldn't tell right away was male. I have heard of males that have hatched from quite low incubation temps that can be hard to tell but I've not personally seen one. Is it possible he's very young? Although even 5 month old males usually have pores. it's a strange one. Are you certain they were mating? Has there been any other mating behavior like tail drumming and nipping?


----------



## scorpino (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes theres been nibbling of the tail and neck some tail rattling and then up went one tail and under went the other and i'd say they were there for about 15 seconds. Looking at u tube videos I'd say they mated. It weighs 65 grams but like you say mabe it's younger.


----------



## ImAly (Jul 26, 2008)

scorpino said:


> Yes theres been nibbling of the tail and neck some tail rattling and then up went one tail and under went the other and i'd say they were there for about 15 seconds. Looking at u tube videos I'd say they mated. It weighs 65 grams but like you say mabe it's younger.


Can you get a picture of its vent area?


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

*Warning this post contains scenes of a sexual nature*

Did they look like this?


----------



## scorpino (Apr 27, 2012)

Thats exactly what they looked like


----------

